# Grandkids



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My youngest 2 grand daughters They are 4 and 2 y/o. Such a beautiful day in the middle of winter ! #1 is Miss Sadie " a aig" ( toddle and Okie for an egg) 2. Is Sadie and the bock -bocks playing in the leaves. 3 Is Molly and Sadie riding in our backyard.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Love it!!! Beautiful!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do they get to come visit fairly often?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My son and his wife just live about 4 miles from me. We enjoy seeing them as much as we can because they are our youngest and are getting ready to move with their parents back to Dallas. The others, all but one are teens this year and don't come as much because of busy schedules. I got 6 eggs today, but Miss Sadie doesn't know the difference between ceramic and real eggs yet, 3 eggs met with the casualties of a 2 y/o. .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least Dallas isn't on the other side of the country from you. You might be able to do some going back & forth if you've got someone to watch critters.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Isn't it great when your grandkids are enjoying your animals!I'm so glad mine have a place like this to go to.Growing up in the city you don't get these opportunities,at least I didn't and neither did my kids.My offspring do not share my enthusiasm for for the country life but DIL is from country folk so there may be hope for my son.I hope when my grandkids get older-one is 3 and 1 is 10mos-they will appreciate this and learn to love all animals,not just cats and dogs.I can't wait to take 3yo fishing this year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think my best times were going to see the grandparents. They lived in the country. There was only a few years of chickens, tho.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I think my best times were going to see the grandparents. They lived in the country. There was only a few years of chickens, tho.


I was raised by mine. I loved it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I lived next door to my grandmother until I was 9 then we moved to the Texas hill country . We went to see her or she came to visit us until she passed when I was a Sr. In HS. She's the only grandmother I knew because my mom's folks lived in Michigan and didn't get to come often. My mamaw raised her own chickens for eggs and meat made her own soap . She never drove a car and I've still got the newspaper clipping of her first ride on a train.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

My grandkids have gotten new chicks. My granddaughter who is three just loves animals and she is so good with them. She's real careful with the chicks. There are only two or three weeks old and probably won't be out with the big girls for a while. It's still not that warm here we're getting some nice days but not enough that they can go outside yet. I'm house sitting next week while they go on a Colorado skiing trip so I'll get to play with the new chicks. They have 30 of them, assorted breeds. I'm getting the urge to incubate again and might get something going after they get back. I would like to get some more Olive eggers in my flock. That is if my Marans start laying again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Austin said:


> I was raised by mine. I loved it.


I was with my grandparents a lot. Every weekend for years. I think I have grown to enjoy all the things my grandmother did, and followed in her footsteps. Like gardening, needlework, chickens. She walked to the store every day because she didn't have a car.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I remember being about 5 y/o and going to the corner store, even crossing a busy street. We lived next door to my mamaws house and I was there more than my house. She had chickens and a garden. She also washed clothers in an old wringer washing machine that my dad had put an electric motor on.


----------

